# Uber Nood wants to speak to my supervisor



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

So this lady pinged me 30 before her flight in Atlanta at a Friday around 2:30 pm. Traffic at that time is the worst. I drive a Prius C

Lady: I'm in a hurry
Me: yes, I will try to get to your flight
Lady: my flight leaves at 3:20 pm
Me: what? Thinking

So I got the highway, the 75/85 was moving a snail pace.

Lady: could you go faster?
Me: trying to ma'am
Lady: WHY YOU DRIVING SO SLOW!!!
Me: silent
Lady: I'm going to miss my flight, let me talk to your supervisor
Me: yes ma'am, I am trying to call my supervisor now.
Lady: you smoking crack? Are you kidnapping me? You want me to call the police for this kidnapping?

I was silent the whole time.

About an hour later, arrive at the airport, gave her the luggage.

Lady: you have been a disservice to me

So, I gave her a rating of 1. Hope no drivers pick her up.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Sopheap Pal said:


> Lady: I'm in a hurry
> Me: yes, I will try to get to your flight
> Lady: my flight leaves at 3:20 pm
> Me: what? Thinking


You're response should have been, "The trip will take an hour or so, you should call the airline and see what your options are"



Sopheap Pal said:


> Lady: could you go faster?
> Me: trying to ma'am
> Lady: WHY YOU DRIVING SO SLOW!!!
> Me: silent


Your response should have been "It's not possible to go any faster, you see the traffic"



Sopheap Pal said:


> Lady: I'm going to miss my flight, let me talk to your supervisor
> Me: yes ma'am, I am trying to call my supervisor now.


Please give us the number you called to reach your supervisor



Sopheap Pal said:


> Lady: you smoking crack? Are you kidnapping me? You want me to call the police for this kidnapping?


Next exit ride over. Please exit my car.

Come on man, be an adult will ya...


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

"I do not speed or violate any traffic laws. Would you like to end the trip now?"


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Pull off immediately and kick her ass to the curb. Problem solved. Why are you driving in Atlanta anyway? They have the lowest rates in the country.


----------



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

I live in Atlanta


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Why are you driving in Atlanta anyway? They have the lowest rates in the country.





Sopheap Pal said:


> I live in Atlanta


And there it is....


----------



## nononsenserookie (Jul 27, 2015)

wow


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Pull off immediately and kick her ass to the curb. Problem solved. Why are you driving in Atlanta anyway? They have the lowest rates in the country.


Why is it always the new members? I would have dumped her immediately unless it was a HUGE surge. I have told a lady here who asked me to "please drive fast" that she was welcome to call another Uber but I DO NOT SPEED and it was a 2.7 surge going 30 miles. She took me and apologized BTW.

I DO NOT put up with that s*** and at Atlanta rates you shouldn't be driving unless it's surging all the time. But NEVER put up with that kind of abuse.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If they get into either the cab or UberXmobile with this "I am in a hurry" story I make a few things clear:

1. It is _not_ my fault that you are late.
2. It is _not_ my fault that there is traffic, that the lights turn red, that there are flashy arrows, that there are trcuks double and triple parked, some idiot decided that_____________was a good place to flip over his car or that some self-important jackdonkey and his motorcade are causing the Police to close streets.

I then ask what time the train or aeroplane leaves. Once I have the time, I look at the clock and give an honest assessment. The assessment possibilities are:

1. It is likely, but _never guaranteed_ that I will get you there to time. What that means is that I am not aware of any problems on the most direct/usually travelled route, thus under normal circumstances, which appear to obtain here, you should be allright.

2. You are pushing it. Odds are that I will not make it, but there is a possibility that I _just might_. Understand this, though before we go _anywhere_: _it is NOT my fault if you do not make it._ You _HAVE_ been warned. Do you still want to go?

3. I can guarantee you that I _will not make it_. Understand that if you still want me to go, it will not be my fault that you missed the train/aeroplane.

Yes, more than a few of them will start the nonsense anyhow. I quickly remind them that I warned them before we started, they chose to go, they knew the deal up front. I add that if they want to keep it up, I can stop, open the trunk, put the suitcase on the kerb, they can get out and find another ride. Now, do you want to stop with this nonsense blaming me, or do you want to find another driver to blame for this?

I had one Rocket Scientist whom I warned that I would not make it to Union Station for his train. He asked me to go, any how. He decides that he wants to direct me; fine. He gives me the first few streets that he wants me to take. I know the route that _usually_ follows those streets so I tell him. He says "allright, yes". Once we are committed to that route, suddenly he does not like it. He goes as far as to tell me that he thought that I was going to use____________. No, Rocket Scientist, I told you how I was going, you agreed. I tell him that if this is an attempt either to chisel the fare or blame me for missing the train, I told him up front that I would not make it so none of this will work. He tells me that he has left later and never missed a train and does not believe what I am doing. I laid some skid marks, popped the locks and asked him if he wanted to get out or shut up. He chose to shut up.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I encourage passengers to give me a route.... Better yet, turn by turn directions. It gives me a break from looking at my GPS. More often than not, they direct me several miles longer than all the shortcuts I know, which of course, equals more money for yours truly. This tactic also eliminates any possibility that I get blamed for bad routes. People late for the airport or work? ... I say nothing. Gripe about missing their flight or late for work while I'm driving, is a sure way for me to get in the slow lane and drive the speed limit. ***** that I'm going too slow, I explain that I can't take chances getting a ticket. They **** with me, I **** with them. Once you get to the point that you understand that ratings are simply Uber's way to mind control you, you are immune to lots of bullshit. Rate me poorly, I don't care. I have more than adequate good ratings to absorb the occasional asshole. I never look at my daily ratings. Whenever Uber sends their weekly rating / driving bullshit e-mail, I delete it unopened. That little 4.8 in the bottom of my app screen never changes.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Had a similar thing on Friday. She had 2 huge suitcases and I could bareley lift into the trunk and complained that I had to much of my personal stuff in the trunk. That personal stuff consisted of washer fluid, rainex, a roll of paper towels, nearly empty gabage bag, and emergency supplies taking up about 3-4 cubic feet. I checked traffic for the trip from the far western suburbs of Chicago and told her it would be 35-45 min to O'Hare due to moderate traffic on 294. Pax:"It's an internationl flight, I need it faster." A block into the drive she screemed at me for heading to a stoplight and instead directed me to make a left in front of a no left turn sign. Going 30-45 mph in fairly heavy traffic she questions my choice of lanes. Wanting to get her out of my car ASAP if was monitering the lanes and knew I was in the best one. Pax response: "For god's sake the lane to your right is totally empty!" I politely explained to her it was a merge lane for entering vehicles as the lane ended. 

She was the first 1* rating I gave a pax. Worst part is she had a 4.5* and I almost didn't accept the ride after reading warnings on this site about that level of rating. Anybody know what rating level gets them dropped by Uber?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Anybody know what rating level gets them dropped by Uber?


PAX do not get deactivated by Uber unless there was a serious rider concern such as physical violence, harassment, etc.


----------



## TravisNJ (Apr 7, 2015)

...I can't believe you guys put up with this kind of crap for the little money you receive.

I've got no problems telling a customer to get out of my car for being a ******, and have done it many times. Anyone who asks me to speed or tells me that they are late and I should drive faster get the same response: "It's not my fault that you are late, and I obey the traffic laws. I can drop you off at the nearest safe drop point and you can request another Uber if you'd like."


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I encourage passengers to give me a route.... Better yet, turn by turn directions. It gives me a break from looking at my GPS. More often than not, they direct me several miles longer than all the shortcuts I know, which of course, equals more money for yours truly. This tactic also eliminates any possibility that I get blamed for bad routes. People late for the airport or work? ... I say nothing. Gripe about missing their flight or late for work while I'm driving, is a sure way for me to get in the slow lane and drive the speed limit. ***** that I'm going too slow, I explain that I can't take chances getting a ticket. They **** with me, I **** with them. Once you get to the point that you understand that ratings are simply Uber's way to mind control you, you are immune to lots of bullshit. Rate me poorly, I don't care. I have more than adequate good ratings to absorb the occasional asshole. I never look at my daily ratings. Whenever Uber sends their weekly rating / driving bullshit e-mail, I delete it unopened. That little 4.8 in the bottom of my app screen never changes.


I never thought of myself as being passive aggressive until I starting driving uber


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

If a passenger ever even mentions kidnapping, the ride is over. No exceptions, no apologies, no second chance.

Pull over at the first safe place and gently tell them to get the **** out of your car before you call the police.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I quoted her 35-45 before I started the ride and Uber payed a 41 minute ride. Should have delayed and had her pay for another 4 minutes and my toll out of O'hare.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If someone *****ed at me about too much personal stuff in my trunk, the ride would never begin. Airport ride or not. I have too much self respect to let some asshole **** with me.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If someone *****ed at me about too much personal stuff in my trunk, the ride would never begin. Airport ride or not. I have too much self respect to let some asshole **** with me.


It was my 8th day with Uber and unusually far away. I imagine more experienced dirives knew what it was and declined. Names from a certain asian subcontinent are either your best passengers with tips or pax you regret taking.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Poor planning on your part doesn't constitute an emergency on my part.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

O M G ! After reading through this thread I find it hard to believe either of you drivers would begin your trip with passengers like that. Picking them up could cause more trouble than you bargained for. One must apply some common sense.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Sopheap Pal said:


> So this lady pinged me 30 before her flight in Atlanta at a Friday around 2:30 pm. Traffic at that time is the worst. I drive a Prius C
> 
> Lady: I'm in a hurry
> Me: yes, I will try to get to your flight
> ...


You have a patience of a Sainte!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I had a woman that told me she needed to be in Oceanside from Downtown San Diego in 25 minutes. It was 5:25pm on Friday. I never hit begin ride. I just said that is not going to happen for you, it is impossible. I left, and picked up another passenger. 

I felt like saying "lets just use the Uber instant transporter", but I chose just to leave. 

Not worth the ratings hit, and these people live in their own world that runs on suspended time when they refuse to face facts. 

With no traffic the drive is 50 minutes if you hit all the lights.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

When did UBER get an instant transporter ? I'd like to try it. Can I borrow yours. I thought you would like that.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

It is better than the Star Trek transporter. You just have to get to the proper meridian lines and it takes you to the closest meridian lines near your destination. 

It is great. Wait for the message to arrive in a driver-less car.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The proper response to the request to talk to your supervisor is "This is my business, Uber contracts with me to provide service. I am the supervisor".

They need to know we do not work for Uber. There is no public phone number. There is no phone number for drivers.

I also agree with the others, as soon as the "K" word is spoken, they get a short ride to the curb and a request to exit now please......


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe we can sell the transporter at Comic Com next year. We'll be millionaires and retire from driving.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Maybe we can sell the transporter at Comic Com next year. We'll be millionaires and retire from driving.


I do not want to be a millionaire, I want 2.8 BILLION bucks like Travis.
Apparently that is the amount of money need to ignore all input from contractors.
I also suspect once he reached 2.8 billion he no longer needed TP as he uses drivers to wipe his behind.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> O M G ! After reading through this thread I find it hard to believe either of you drivers would begin your trip with passengers like that. Picking them up could cause more trouble than you bargained for. One must apply some common sense.


San Diego was the best vacation I ever took. Chicago has suburbs bigger than San Diego. Our economy depends on real world factors. It is highly unlickly you dd not eat something today that did not pass through Chicago either physically or on paper. You small market people are clueless.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

San Diego's largest income comes from civilian employees from military jobs. 
The second largest income comes from tourism. 
Uber dips into both of those wells. 
1/4 of my PAX are Navy. 1/4 or more are tourists. 
The rest are normal people going normal places, usually partially or fully drunk.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Tourism and the tech industry are real world factors. Say hello to Ka'deem Carry from the Chicago Bears for me.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I do not want to be a millionaire, I want 2.8 BILLION bucks like Travis.
> Apparently that is the amount of money need to ignore all input from contractors.
> I also suspect once he reached 2.8 billion he no longer needed TP as he uses drivers to wipe his behind.


Travis is a libertatiarian. Road building is one the only things libertarians agree to as a government responsibility. If the roads are smart he getsf a few million pesky contractors off his payroll. Calling Travis a Libertarian is an insult to the movement. Few billionares are more dependant on the government than him. As someone who actually understands the constitution both pre and and post FDR he needs to wake up.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

There is only one business.... "Separating the money from the people" I hate that Travis is separating money from the people that make him money. He is depending on drivers to partially fund his business by allowing us to pay for gas, maintenance, etc. 

Travis is a sociopath. He doesn't care about any movement but the "Travis is more deserving because he is smarter than you" movement. 

I do wonder if Travis can walk the streets in San Francisco without being killed and eaten by local drivers.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> There is only one business.... "Separating the money from the people" I hate that Travis is separating money from the people that make him money. He is depending on drivers to partially fund his business by allowing us to pay for gas, maintenance, etc.
> 
> Travis is a sociopath. He doesn't care about any movement but the "Travis is more deserving because he is smarter than you" movement.
> 
> I do wonder if Travis can walk the streets in San Francisco without being killed and eaten by local drivers.


Lets face it his wealth is all paper. After a week driving for Uber I love it and am content with the money. Travis is only 3 court ruling from seeing Uber cease to exist and one away from being incarceratied if recent accusations are true.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

At least the guy I took to LAX from the tip of Balboa Peninsula (Newport Beach) was totally cool.

Ask anyone who's been to Balboa Peninsula, and they will all tell you the same thing: Traffic is murder! Just about the only time there is (relatively) no traffic is between 1-5am.

So, I'm on the Peninsula, after dealing with a passenger whom I'd just picked up from the tip, and he and his date wanted to go to a restaurant near the base (in the area of Newport Pier). Anyway, this guy was a real tool. He was so full of himself, talking about multimillion-dollar properties, and billion-dollar deals. He even pointed out a house which he claimed once belonged to an ex-NBA player who'd asked him to move in to make sure it was kept up. Finally, with the traffic the way it was, they got impatient and got out about two blocks short of their destination.

Then I get another hit, BACK to the tip! Okay, fine; I hope it goes better then this last guy. I get back there, and a moment later, the garage door opens. I see this guy with a suitcase and a neck pillow.

"Looks like you're going to the airport."
"Yep."
"Which one?"
"LAX."
I check the time. It's about 8:25pm. "What time is your flight?"
"10 o'clock."
I check the GPS: 48 minutes. "Looks like I'll get you there around 9:20-9:25."

He agrees, and we're off. The first 20 minutes or so were just getting off the Peninsula. Once I was past Harbor Blvd. (about 4 miles from the start point), it was smooth sailing.

I got him there at 9:20. I wish more people were like that...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Lets face it his wealth is all paper. After a week driving for Uber I love it and am content with the money. Travis is only 3 court ruling from seeing Uber cease to exist and one away from being incarceratied if recent accusations are true.


Would you care to enlighten us as to which of the many law suits are criminal, and would involve incarceration?

So far all the law suits are civil, and only involve paying small damages to the person that won the suit. (by small I mean a few hundred thousand or a few million).

If you have worked in the corporate world, you will understand that all businesses in the Fortune 500 have multiple law suits against them.

Paying off these small law suits is just the cost of doing business. A million here and a million there is just the cost of doing business for a 40 billion dollar business.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Backdash said:


> You're response should have been, "The trip will take an hour or so, you should call the airline and see what your options are"
> 
> Your response should have been "It's not possible to go any faster, you see the traffic"
> 
> ...


*NOOB Question:* Can you cancel a trip in progress (if it is going bad) and not receive a bad rating in return?


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Would you care to enlighten us as to which of the many law suits are criminal, and would involve incarceration?
> 
> So far all the law suits are civil, and only involve paying small damages to the person that won the suit. (by small I mean a few hundred thousand or a few million).
> 
> ...


I am referring to recent (unconfirmed) allegations that customers are paying surge and drivers being paid base. I find that hard to belivieve but many drivers are saying it s true. That kind of fraud gets very close to criminal IF it is true.

Although I agree all companies large and small are subject to both legitamate and baseless lawsuits Uber's new ground does make it particularly vulnerable.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Was it this lady?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Would you care to enlighten us as to which of the many law suits are criminal, and would involve incarceration?


Travis Kalanick is currently facing two years in prison in South Korea for charges against Uber's operation there.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Lets face it his wealth is all paper. After a week driving for Uber I love it and am content with the money. Travis is only 3 court ruling from seeing Uber cease to exist and one away from being incarceratied if recent accusations are true.[/QUO
> 
> 
> UberHammer said:
> ...


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sopheap Pal said:


> So this lady pinged me 30 before her flight in Atlanta at a Friday around 2:30 pm. Traffic at that time is the worst. I drive a Prius C
> 
> Lady: I'm in a hurry
> Me: yes, I will try to get to your flight
> ...


Lmaooo how funny.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> *NOOB Question:* Can you cancel a trip in progress (if it is going bad) and not receive a bad rating in return?


Nope.

Sopheap Pal, don't start a trip if you know it isn't possible. If the flight was scheduled to take off in 30 minutes, they pretty much missed that flight unless you were picking them up at a hotel within a stone's throw from the port. That wasn't the case. That woman basically wanted you for a whipping post. Respect that, don't put up with it, but some battles can't be won. Uber's system is not well designed to hear your side of the story should something like this happen and happen to go bad. Nothing wrong with saying "We wont be able to make your flight at this short notice. Would you like to go to the airport to make arrangements?" If no, be done.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

If there is one thing I hate, it's when you guys call female pax "Ma'ma". I don't get it maybe it's a regional thing but is sounds dumb as ****.

Other than that, I would have told the pax the eta from my gps. To keep her silent


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

"Ma'ma" - What is that, baby talk?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I thought it was an acronym for Miss asshole is majorly annoying.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Sopheap Pal said:


> So this lady pinged me 30 before her flight in Atlanta at a Friday around 2:30 pm. Traffic at that time is the worst. I drive a Prius C
> 
> Lady: I'm in a hurry
> Me: yes, I will try to get to your flight
> ...


I knew you were bad at this when I read your drive in Atlanta at those rates. When she started giving me attitude right off the bat, the ride needs to be cancelled or ended and tell her to GTFO of your car. Why you would take that abuse is beyond me but then again, you are driving in Atlanta at their new, welfare style, rates.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I knew you were bad at this when I read your drive in Atlanta at those rates. When she started giving me attitude right off the bat, the ride needs to be cancelled or ended and tell her to GTFO of your car. Why you would take that abuse is beyond me but then again, you are driving in Atlanta at their new, welfare style, rates.


Not even a matter of cancel, no GTFO. That ride doesn't get started. The woman doesn't get in the back seat before she is clear in her mind, the flight has already been missed, she is going to the airport to find another flight and most importantly, she appreciates you are there to help her find a solution to the fix she is in. If she just wants to hire a whipping post....... not gonna happen.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

She's gonna learn today Atlanta traffic is immense and unpredictable. Yeah, she deserved the boot after mentioning the word 'kidnapping'. I'm sure that wasn't worth the $15 or so for that run. I don't see how airport runs are even profitable anymore on X....crazy


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Sopheap Pal said:


> Lady: I'm going to miss my flight, *let me talk to your supervisor*


ME: Yes, 'em. <dialing spouse> I have a client who wants to speak to my supervisor. Are you available?



Sopheap Pal said:


> Lady: . . . You want me to call the police for this kidnapping?


Me: <nonemergency phone # to PD on speed dial> "I am transporting a lady wishes to speak to the police . . "


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I encourage passengers to give me a route.... Better yet, turn by turn directions. It gives me a break from looking at my GPS. More often than not, they direct me several miles longer than all the shortcuts I know, which of course, equals more money for yours truly. This tactic also eliminates any possibility that I get blamed for bad routes. People late for the airport or work? ... I say nothing. Gripe about missing their flight or late for work while I'm driving, is a sure way for me to get in the slow lane and drive the speed limit. ***** that I'm going too slow, I explain that I can't take chances getting a ticket. They **** with me, I **** with them. Once you get to the point that you understand that ratings are simply Uber's way to mind control you, you are immune to lots of bullshit. Rate me poorly, I don't care. I have more than adequate good ratings to absorb the occasional asshole. I never look at my daily ratings. Whenever Uber sends their weekly rating / driving bullshit e-mail, I delete it unopened. That little 4.8 in the bottom of my app screen never changes.


I hate when PAX try to guide me, almost got in to an accident cause one dumb ass told me to turn at the very last second.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I hate when PAX try to guide me, almost got in to an accident cause one dumb ass told me to turn at the very last second.


Let them guide, they will most likely give you a longer route.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Let them guide, they will most likely give you a longer route.


NO! and a big NO!

Had a PAX telling me how i should drive from Bethesda to National Airport through the city. I told her im taking 495 to GW Parkway. We got in to a small heated debate which route is better.... i won.
When i dropped her off at the Airport, she thanked me for taking the longer route, because it was the most "relaxing" route she has ever been on to the airport.
Her route of choice, would have been many miles of stop signs and traffic lights; stop and go at an average speed of 20mph. No ****ing thank you.

I know the city, i know what routes are better regardless the time of the day. Ive done it hundreds of times before i started driving for Uber.

I have one rule; "STFU and Hold on".


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> NO! and a big NO!
> 
> Had a PAX telling me how i should drive from Bethesda to National Airport through the city. I told her im taking 495 to GW Parkway. We got in to a small heated debate which route is better.... i won.
> When i dropped her off at the Airport, she thanked me for taking the longer route, because it was the most "relaxing" route she has ever been on to the airport.
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Pull off immediately and kick her ass to the curb. Problem solved. Why are you driving in Atlanta anyway? They have the lowest rates in the country.


Thank You! 



Sopheap Pal said:


> I live in Atlanta


I live in Atlanta too...Doesn't mean I will drive @ *$0.78*/mile & make a profit of *$0* per hr


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> NO! and a big NO!
> 
> Had a PAX telling me how i should drive from Bethesda to National Airport through the city. I told her im taking 495 to GW Parkway. We got in to a small heated debate which route is better.... i won.
> When i dropped her off at the Airport, she thanked me for taking the longer route, because it was the most "relaxing" route she has ever been on to the airport.
> ...


One of my haunts the Anaheim Resort District. I delivered pizza there for over five years before getting transferred to another store, so I think I know my way pretty well, right?

One day, I picked up this family at a hotel on Katella/Harbor - Brand new place - and they wanted to go to Disneyland Hotel. The shortest way would be to exit onto Harbor, U-turn at the convention center, Left on Katella, then right on Disneyland Drive. But it was 6:30 in the evening, prime time for lots of vehicular AND pedestrian traffic. I opted to go down Harbor a 1/2-mile, then right on Orangewood, then up West Street (which becomes Disneyland Drive at Katella). The mother immediately asked "Where are you taking us?" I replied "Away from the traffic. I know this area very well. This way will actually get you there sooner." It was a $4 fare, no matter what; I just wanted to get them there efficiently.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Backdash said:


> You're response should have been, "The trip will take an hour or so, you should call the airline and see what your options are"
> 
> Your response should have been "It's not possible to go any faster, you see the traffic"
> 
> ...


I agree with ALL of this. That pax would NOT have made it to the airport in my car. Trip probably wouldn't have even been started.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Sopheap Pal said:


> So this lady pinged me 30 before her flight in Atlanta at a Friday around 2:30 pm. Traffic at that time is the worst. I drive a Prius C
> 
> Lady: I'm in a hurry
> Me: yes, I will try to get to your flight
> ...


What a loser. Drivers must learn to reject people who are in a hurry, even if it's a potential huge fare (surging). If you know you can't make it, say "Sorry, you're going to miss your flight, as I will not break laws for anyone and be stressed out for anyone due to your bullshit scheduling. Piece of shit." Be sure to say the last part "Piece of shit." to drive to point home and get it thoroughly through their thick ****ing heads that resemble a clown. If you've already started the trip and driven away, turn around. If necessary, drop them off on the middle of the ****ing freeway. Throw their bags out of the car as hard as you can and drag them out and throw them down on the highway lane, hop back in your car, then peel off. It's sad, but there's nothing else you can do.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> One of my haunts the Anaheim Resort District. I delivered pizza there for over five years before getting transferred to another store, so I think I know my way pretty well, right?
> 
> One day, I picked up this family at a hotel on Katella/Harbor - Brand new place - and they wanted to go to Disneyland Hotel. The shortest way would be to exit onto Harbor, U-turn at the convention center, Left on Katella, then right on Disneyland Drive. But it was 6:30 in the evening, prime time for lots of vehicular AND pedestrian traffic. I opted to go down Harbor a 1/2-mile, then right on Orangewood, then up West Street (which becomes Disneyland Drive at Katella). The mother immediately asked "Where are you taking us?" I replied "Away from the traffic. I know this area very well. This way will actually get you there sooner." It was a $4 fare, no matter what;* I just wanted to get them out of my car*".


Fixed it for you.

Click to expand.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> What a loser. Drivers must learn to reject people who are in a hurry, even if it's a potential huge fare (surging). If you know you can't make it, say "Sorry, you're going to miss your flight, as I will not break laws for anyone and be stressed out for anyone due to your bullshit scheduling. Piece of shit." Be sure to say the last part "Piece of shit." to drive to point home and get it thoroughly through their thick ****ing heads that resemble a clown. If you've already started the trip and driven away, turn around. If necessary, drop them off on the middle of the ****ing freeway. Throw their bags out of the car as hard as you can and drag them out and throw them down on the highway lane, hop back in your car, then peel off. It's sad, but there's nothing else you can do.


I hope you're being dramatic.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

D Town said:


> I hope you're being dramatic.


I'm just doing what I think my Lord Travis would do to me in the same situation. My Lord Travis can be very brutal.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I'm just doing what I think my Lord Travis would do to me in the same situation. My Lord Travis can be very brutal.


Translation: Yes I'm being dramatic.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

D Town said:


> Translation: Yes I'm being dramatic.


I'm learning from my superior. Travis Kalanick.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

_It was my 8th day with Uber and unusually far away. I imagine more experienced dirives knew what it was and declined. Names from a certain asian subcontinent are either your best passengers with tips or pax you regret taking._

Amazing....I knew immediately what this woman would look like and I bet many other drivers here did too. A couple of the worst passengers I've had have been screechy Indian women who have serious control issues. I'm sorry, but if I see an Indian name now, unless it's major surge, I'm ignoring that ping.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Chicago has suburbs bigger than San Diego. ... You small market people are clueless.


lmao
Pretty funny coming from a driver in DuPage County, IL
(less than one third the population of SD County)


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

_lmao
Pretty funny coming from a driver in DuPage County, IL
(less than one third the population of SD County)_

I agree. As someone who has lived in both cities, I can tell you that Chicago does NOT have suburbs bigger than San Diego. It's 1.3 million even though it doesn't feel or look like it. It is not an urban metropolis in most neighborhoods, but it is definitely not some cow town.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah I looked stupid on that post. I meant the suburbs in general that make account for 70% of the areas population. I don't mean to take anything away from San Diego (best urban vacation I ever had), I was merely making a point as to market size and density compared to Chicago. San Diego County is few million covering an area similar to the entire Chicagoland area with more than triple the population. Drivers in San Diego do not have to pay near as much attention to traffic conditions and how they impact profits as in Chicago.


----------



## Old Town Uber (Jun 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why is it always the new members? I would have dumped her immediately unless it was a HUGE surge. I have told a lady here who asked me to "please drive fast" that she was welcome to call another Uber but I DO NOT SPEED and it was a 2.7 surge going 30 miles. She took me and apologized BTW.
> 
> I DO NOT put up with that s*** and at Atlanta rates you shouldn't be driving unless it's surging all the time. But NEVER put up with that kind of abuse.


I think passengers can detect a weak driver. If you carry yourself with confidence this doesn't happen.

Not to offend. You kept agreeing with her. She knew what she was saying couldn't be resolved. But you allowed it.

You should've looked at her, gave her a hard look and rolled your eyes. If she spoke up again pull to the side of the freeway. Pop the trunk and put her luggage on the side of the freeway and tell her to get out. Ride is over.

She says it's a disservice? That's not right. The way she talked to you with lack of respect. You don't have to put up with it and you have the right to end the ride when you want.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Old Town Uber said:


> I think passengers can detect a weak driver. If you carry yourself with confidence this doesn't happen.
> 
> Not to offend. You kept agreeing with her. She knew what she was saying couldn't be resolved. But you allowed it.
> 
> ...


You do NOT have the right to put them out on the freeway. You could go to jail for endangering them. Just take the next exit and put them out at a gas station or super market. Any well lit public place. Everything else I agree with.


----------



## Old Town Uber (Jun 10, 2015)

D Town said:


> You do NOT have the right to put them out on the freeway. You could go to jail for endangering them. Just take the next exit and put them out at a gas station or super market. Any well lit public place. Everything else I agree with.


Good to know. I figured it was safe since I would drop them off on the shoulder and not in the middle of the lanes


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Old Town Uber said:


> Good to know. I figured it was safe since I would drop them off on the shoulder and not in the middle of the lanes


As much as you may want to yell, "Tuck and roll, b*tch!" as you shove them out of your car doing 70...don't...even when they deserve it.


----------



## Old Town Uber (Jun 10, 2015)

D Town said:


> As much as you may want to yell, "Tuck and roll, b*tch!" as you shove them out of your car doing 70...don't...even when they deserve it.


What's also funny about the post is the passenger says she's going to speak to the drivers supervisor. Haha!! Should've told her, I would like to speak to him too, so when you figure out what his phone number is let me know, I need to have a few words with him as well. Haha


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

o.p.'s response should have gone sometbing like this:
"i'm not a goddamn helicopter. please stop being a ridiculous ****."


----------

